# hole in my boat



## Mike&D (Dec 11, 2007)

Looking to repair my boat 24"aquasport in a wreck on blackwater Sunday, I like this hull and have found a few other hulls but if it's affordable i'd rather keep this one looking for a fiberglass man! Email me at [email protected]


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

I saw you Sunday at Blackwater. Hope everyone is OK.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

theres one on airport across from where killenger marine was, never used them, but ive passed it for years where old palfox cross,s airport


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

What happened?


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

20simmons sea skiff said:


> theres one on airport across from where killenger marine was, never used them, but ive passed it for years where old palfox cross,s airport


 
I believe you are referring to Elton Bowling FIberglass, good guy does good work.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Mike,
When I put my boat on the rocks coming in the pass at perdido, I had a man in Milton fix it. His name is Marshall Stewart and lives off of Elvis Pressley Drive. This fella and I became great friends, reminds me alot of my Dad. I had it appraised up here in Selma and the cost was right at 18,000. Marshall did it for about 1/2 of that. Don't be in a hurry though b/c he is pretty meticulus. Anyway, he has done several boats for members on here also. Never heard anything bad about him at all. Give him a call and tell him I sent him your way. His number is 346-5517. BTW, I had hull and topsides damage. Way worse than what you have.

Mark


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

pm inbound


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

aroundthehorn said:


> What happened?


 Wow +1... That is why I dont like going to the rivers with the boat,not saying it was you..But too many other ppl wanting to go fast with there Bass Boat..


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

its a wonder more people dont get killed with bass boats running 70+ around blind turns, used to scare heck out of me on escambia, sold bass boat last week, now all i got to worry about is big fast charter boat, one almost ran over us coming in pass last summer cut across our bow between pickens and myself, no warning 30 mph wasnt 50 ft between beach and my boat


----------



## MGlover54 (May 11, 2011)

It's merely a flesh wound.....


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

> What happened?


What he said...

Brent


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

hogdogs said:


> What he said...
> 
> Brent



You are funny....


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

MGlover54 said:


> It's merely a flesh wound.....


From one of the best movies EVER!!!







Thanks for the giggle...

Jim


----------

